# Can't find azureus in vivarium, tips?



## clegalos (Sep 2, 2021)

I've had two azureus in my vivarium for about a year and a half now, but for the past week or so I haven't had any melanogaster flies to feed them, so I've been trying to use Hydei instead but I've barely seen my frogs touching them, so I don't think they've eaten very much for the past week (I haven't been able to get any melanogaster, but have some coming tomorrow).

In addition, I haven't seen one of my frogs at all today, even after poking around in their usual hiding spots, and I don't see anywhere it could have gotten out of the vivarium from. Generally they're both quite bold and are out in the open. One of them is fine and hopping around like normal, but I'm worried about the other one. Is starvation a possibility after a week or so? And is there anything I can do to lure it out, or should I just wait it out?

(Temp and humidity are both fine, I mist multiple times a day and keep the tank around 72 degrees F)


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

clegalos said:


> I've had two azureus in my vivarium for about a year and a half now, but for the past week or so I haven't had any melanogaster flies to feed them, so I've been trying to use Hydei instead but I've barely seen my frogs touching them, so I don't think they've eaten very much for the past week (I haven't been able to get any melanogaster, but have some coming tomorrow).
> 
> In addition, I haven't seen one of my frogs at all today, even after poking around in their usual hiding spots, and I don't see anywhere it could have gotten out of the vivarium from. Generally they're both quite bold and are out in the open. One of them is fine and hopping around like normal, but I'm worried about the other one. Is starvation a possibility after a week or so? And is there anything I can do to lure it out, or should I just wait it out?
> 
> (Temp and humidity are both fine, I mist multiple times a day and keep the tank around 72 degrees F)


Could you post of photo of the enclosure. Normaly Azureus has no problem at all eating hydei.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Filling this out (cut and paste into a reply here, then answer all the questions in detail, including photos) would enable repliers to give useful information:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

